# Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a Bengali Hindu male basically from Kolkata, India. An IT Pro. Joining Abu Dhabi based IT company for 2 years project. Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.

If any one wants to share please contact immediately. 

You can send individual email and then we will discuss further. (I guess I cannot provide my email id in this forum.

Thank You.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Madhu,

We've already recommended dubizzle to you. There are loads of flatshares on there.

The alternative is to visit Dubai, especially Bur Dubai, walk around and look for the flyers advertising flatshares for Hindu men.

Anyway, good luck. 



madhu123 said:


> I am a Bengali Hindu male basically from Kolkata, India. An IT Pro. Joining Abu Dhabi based IT company for 2 years project. Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.
> 
> If any one wants to share please contact immediately.
> 
> ...


----------

